# Union mini disc does not comply with Salomon snowboards?



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

From the second picture it looks like if you shift that disc not even 0.5cm further back, you can get the screws in. So I'd have the disc set as far forward on those 2nd and 3rd inserts, rather than stress about having to have the disc centered over the 2nd and 4th inserts. I'd do the same for the rear, pushed slightly towards the tail. 

It has a 1cm longer nose outside of the contact points. That's practically unnoticeable. After setting both bindings slightly towards the tail from the reference points, you'll have 1.5-2cm more nose. Also damn near unnoticeable. Mount the bindings and go ride it.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

If this is a big problem for you, you either need to check the stance widths based on bindings before you buy, or get a board with channel. Stance widths always use 4x4 pattern. If your stance is 52, 54, 56, 58 and so on, an even numbered stance width will be good with 4x4 bindings, but you need to look for an uneven numbered stance width for a 2x4 binding. Also, some 4x4 bindings can't adjust up to 1 cm sideways like some 2x4 bindings.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Rip154 said:


> If this is a big problem for you, you either need to check the stance widths based on bindings before you buy, or get a board with channel. Stance widths always use 4x4 pattern. If your stance is 52, 54, 56, 58 and so on, an even numbered stance width will be good with 4x4 bindings, but you need to look for an uneven numbered stance width for a 2x4 binding. Also, some 4x4 bindings can't adjust up to 1 cm sideways like some 2x4 bindings.


Yep. I'd be surprised if you aren't able to adjust to the slight differences. I have no problem switching between my mini discs and 4x4s. I wouldn't be surprised if my stance width is different on every board.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Worry less about getting on the "recommended center" and more about your preferred stance width. Get the closest you can. Forget about it, and go ride.


----------



## Chamaica (Nov 20, 2016)

Two things:
First:The longer nose is after the effective length so in reality its a twin as far as riding hardpack is concerned. The longer nose is just there to get it up out of deeper snow.

Second: Turn the disc 90 degrees and you can set it to the recommended stance. But Nivek is right, go for your own preferred stance and don't worry about it.


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE (Nov 1, 2016)

Chamaica said:


> Two things:
> First:The longer nose is after the effective length so in reality its a twin as far as riding hardpack is concerned. The longer nose is just there to get it up out of deeper snow.
> 
> Second: Turn the disc 90 degrees and you can set it to the recommended stance. But Nivek is right, go for your own preferred stance and don't worry about it.


Chamiaca is correct with the 90 degree rotation. Use 2 screws on your heel edge, and one screw on the toe. The degree marker will be off, but each notch is 3 degrees.


----------



## harlan.swan (11 mo ago)

I had the same problem so I got a spare set of discs and drilled/counter sunk/routed them out with a drill and dremel. Works great and definitely a better option than running two screws only in my opinion. Took about an hour all up. P.S. The 90 degree rotation technique and 3 screws didn't work for me...? Otherwise I would have done that.


----------

